# Another email. Comments please



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Dear All

please sees below a petition to keep the British Forces Post Office from closing... This means that all free post (under 2kgs) to Afghan will be stopped amongst other things. Below is a quote from Sky News in bold.

"When the servicemen and women of our country are fighting and dying
for this government's dubious honor, it treats them with the contempt
it has shown across the board," he said.

"The BFPO has for decades provided a lifeline that is utterly vital in
maintaining morale and now they want to cut it.

"MPs have granted themselves £7,000 year postage - but they seem to
be happy to put extra costs on service families. How typical, how venal, how vile."


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Are you kicking off again ? lol You only got bashed and your ears boxed yesterday.


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



Mr.Blueskies said:


> Are you kicking off again ? lol You only got bashed and your ears boxed yesterday.


Yesterday did i here you say Yesterday? Does that mean to say when we may have needed help you just kept quite and watched?

John 

Sorry for that i will comment later about the post

Peterfc 666?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Yeah, I just watched and said nothing. tee hee I was going to help Jellybean but I thought that she was holding her own alone ! I do know her and she is a very nice person.

:boxing:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> Are you kicking off again ? lol You only got bashed and your ears boxed yesterday.


Hi Mr.blueskyes
That is just a matter of opinion. I don’t think I was kicked off. I believe that after my last statement, they realize that your friend was going a bit to fare and it was better to stop in there, then to let the thread to go on to the same sort of sh…t cr.p that you get in the UK. And no I don’t intend to start any other thread that might cause embarrassment to this forum, even knowing that the majority of the people in here are out of the UK, you can still feel the fear they are “habituated”, should I say?


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

I wasn't having a go at you or anything. Just having a laugh and I am not taking sides. If people want to bicker and fall out it is no skin off my nose. lol


I luves everyone, me !

:eyebrows:


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr.Blueskies said:


> I wasn't having a go at you or anything. Just having a laugh and I am not taking sides. If people want to bicker and fall out it is no skin off my nose. lol
> 
> 
> I luves everyone, me !
> ...


Hi Mr.B.
I know you are just having a laugh, no worries. Something you said left me curious. Are you sure that is the same jellybean? You said you know HER. Jellybean on the thread Britain presented himself as a black man. So is it she or he? Life is to enjoyable to waste time falling out. Laughing keeps you yonger


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi John,

Jellybean said [ Not only am I British but I am BLACK British and half my family is muslim] There was never any referance made to gender, but she is a girl.lol


----------



## John999 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi Mr. Blueskies
My mistake again. If I known that it was a lady I would kept my mouth shut. I am a gentleman and I have learned years ago to; never get in confrontation with a lady. They always win in the end


----------



## Mr.Blueskies (Feb 24, 2009)

"They most certainly do !

:eyebrows:


----------

